# KOS in hospital



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2017)

Yo, our fav fucked up unit KOS has been shot and is critical in hospital.

Sending out some positive healing vibes all the way from Australia my man 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2017)

.. Wow !!   that's fucked up.. KOS had his own style , usually funny, but he was open & direct...   keep us informed , maybe we can let him know we are concerned about his situation...  like where he is ??     thx Captn' ...  anything you know ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2017)

All I know is someone shot him in the chest - stable but critical.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2017)

damn.


----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2017)

.. I can't remember where he lives, I would look thru the papers if I knew what city ..I thought he lived in Ohio , but not sure,, plus I don't know his real name..


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 25, 2017)

Either Virginia or West Virginia.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 25, 2017)

Damn. Hoping he pulls through.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2017)

Fuck man
, hope hes okay


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2017)

maybe azza finally came through on one of his e-threats


----------



## Watson (Jul 26, 2017)

cube789 said:


> maybe azza finally came through on one of his e-threats



Pedophiles cant get American visas, or an Australian passport anymore, Azza couldn't afford the bus fare to the airport.....GICH!


----------



## Watson (Jul 26, 2017)

KOS my brother I hope you get better soon and get back to hating on people!

I have the same bday with KOS....its spooky!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2017)

Update: he's back in surgery. He's a stubborn SOB I'm confident he'll pull through. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2017)

Lol


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 26, 2017)

How the hell does the Cappy know this shit?

I'd be curious to know what happened.    KOS has a massive chip on his shoulder and likes to be a tough guy.    I wonder if someone used their second amendment right to put holes in him after his tough guy bullshit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> How the hell does the Cappy know this shit?
> 
> I'd be curious to know what happened.    KOS has a massive chip on his shoulder and likes to be a tough guy.    I wonder if someone used their second amendment right to put holes in him after his tough guy bullshit?
> 
> ...



We are mates on fb. Peeling back that tough guy exterior he's a big cuddly bear 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2017)

theCaptn see all

man a shot to the chest is some serious shit.
really hope it works out, specially for his kids sake


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh..

This is a true story.

Damn. Guy can't catch a break. 

What type of crowd does this guy run with ?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2017)

Knowing KOS, I could see him getting shot in the chest defending someone who he didn't know or should not have been involved with...either that or Tonya had enough of him bullying her boyfriends....


----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> We are mates on fb. Peeling back that tough guy exterior he's a big cuddly bear
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



... I was looking for KOS in the news papers , but not knowing his name or where he lives is making it impossible...


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 26, 2017)

Damn. Hope he's ok. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2017)

I could be wrong here but I beleve this to be the newpaper article, KOS tole me his name and location a long time ago, (We was tight like that) ......



One man was injured and another charged in a shooting in Franklin County on Friday night.

*** Joseph ****, 33, of Henry, was shot just after 9 p.m. at a residence on Chris Drive near Rocky Mount, according to a Franklin County Sheriff?s Department news release.

Jeffrey Wayne Williams Jr., 21, of Danville, has been charged with felony malicious wounding, according to the release.

Police responded to a report of a breaking and entering with a gunshot wound victim on Chris Drive and found **** with a gunshot wound to the chest, according to the release.

Williams told deputies at the scene that ?he and a female subject were at the residence. Williams stated that **** was attempting to make entry in to the house and was shot as an intruder,? the release stated.

Williams was being held Saturday without bond in the Franklin County jail, according to online records.

Franklin County Sheriff?s Capt. Phillip Young wrote in an email that **** has been listed in critical, but stable condition at Carilion Roanoke Memorial Hospital.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> I could be wrong here but I beleve this to be the newpaper article, KOS tole me his name and location a long time ago, (We was tight like that) ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn man, looks like you could be right about the Tonya thing


----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2017)

... great job DOG ...  thx for the info ..      ....


----------



## SheriV (Jul 26, 2017)

geez- thats terrible.

hope he pulls through ok


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 26, 2017)

Maybe he finally got so fat his man-boobs exploded ?

I bet Azza was the gunman tho




Now that I got that outta my system, hope fat boy pulls through


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 28, 2017)

So he was trying to break into someone's house and got popped in the chest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (Jul 28, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> *Williams told deputies at the scene that ?he and a female subject were at the residence*. Williams stated that **** was attempting to make entry in to the house and was shot as an intruder,? the release stated.



speculate what you will.

Its possible Prince orchestrated the whole thing to improve site traffic.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2017)

He's conscious and recovering. Got a long way to go. Will loose all his GAINZ. 

It will be difficult to tell KOS and Azza apart going fwd, especially if they're both pulling brown eyes. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (Jul 31, 2017)

Poor guy. 

 Where exactly was he shot in the chest? 

What gear was he on?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2017)

KOS is a fighter. He will be pulling some hot nurse ass here in a few days............


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

From his wife:



> Hello, I'm Tonya Joseph's wife (separated but good friends and parents of Dravin). I want to thank you guys for your prayers and let you know he is still holding up OK considering his current condition. His temp has decreased and today he has mostly slept and began continuous dialysis d/t his one remaining kidney (prevent overdrive). He is without doubt on the line right now..but every prayer makes a difference and God is listening to every voice going up..so please keep them going! Thank you so much for all your support!!! I will answer questions if you have them as soon as possible. God bless


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

,,, Joey is a tough guy, if anybody pulls through this it's him.....


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 31, 2017)

Did he lose his kidney in the shooting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm conflicted. I'd hate to see anyone get killed or hurt.   Honestly, the guy has his problems but he has a kid and he's still fairly young with a ton to live for.  

At the same time, if that report is true and he was attempting a B&E I wouldn't have quit squeezing the trigger until it quit firing, and my G20 holds 15 and my 12 gauge holds 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm conflicted. I'd hate to see anyone get killed or hurt.   Honestly, the guy has his problems but he has a kid and he's still fairly young with a ton to live for.
> 
> At the same time, if that report is true and he was attempting a B&E I wouldn't have quit squeezing the trigger until it quit firing, and my G20 holds 15 and my 12 gauge holds 5
> 
> ...



The full story will come out. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## charley (Jul 31, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Did he lose his kidney in the shooting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... I read it that way also, that he has one remaining kidney...KOS was always honest , in the future we'll find out..but that B&E aspect is strange.. I'm thinking that if true , it was some kind of crazy search for someone, or trying to catch his woman fucking around... I'll give him the benefit of the doubt..  until we know...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 31, 2017)

charley said:


> ... I read it that way also, that he has one remaining kidney...KOS was always honest , in the future we'll find out..but that B&E aspect is strange.. I'm thinking that if true , it was some kind of crazy search for someone, or trying to catch his woman fucking around... I'll give him the benefit of the doubt..  until we know...



I'm hoping it's something other than what you can tell in the report.    Seems like a strange set of circumstances.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2017)

Life changing event.


----------



## Watson (Aug 10, 2017)

any news?

youd think KOS is pissed as fuck about getting shot....bet he gets shot again by the same guy while beating the cunt to death....live fast brother!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2017)

No good news. But he's a tough bastard. Battle on


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2017)

I thought he was getting better.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2017)

Got an awesome update on my brother KillerOfSaints everyone! Prayers to Beelzebub are working that fo'so. He's awake, feeling no pain, blood pressure is good, he's off the nitric, snorting Dream and Grow stacked with AndroHard still using oxygen, still has a ventilator so his body doesn't have to work so hard to breath! Yes, I'm so glad he keeps fighting this #warrior fight of #steal he fighting! Keep it up brother!


Edited for entertainment purposes 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 15, 2017)

Why the fuck aint we mates on FB hmmmm? Feeling a bit ass hurt here bro.......Being Aussies an all lol.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Got an awesome update on my brother KillerOfSaints everyone! Prayers to Beelzebub are working that fo'so. He's awake, feeling no pain, blood pressure is good, he's off the nitric, *snorting Dream and Grow stacked with AndroHard* still using oxygen, still has a ventilator so his body doesn't have to work so hard to breath! Yes, I'm so glad he keeps fighting this #warrior fight of #steal he fighting! Keep it up brother!
> 
> 
> Edited for entertainment purposes
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2017)

Well he's alive and posting on Facebook. Will require further surgery to fix his rectal prolapse though 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## JR. (Aug 19, 2017)

Sheeeet he made it this far. He's golden now!! He probably planning his next cycle. Stay strong my friend!


----------



## charley (Aug 19, 2017)

..so nice to hear,, if anybody knows his address, give it up, then we could send him a card, or something  ...

... would need his name , all I know is KOS, or Joey.....


----------



## Watson (Aug 22, 2017)

awesome news about KOS, being born on the same day kinda makes me feel connected to him......nah fuck I'm bullshitting, well done though KOS!


----------

